# NHT 12inch sub now... considering HSU VTF-3 HO Turbo upgrade



## Guest (Feb 5, 2007)

I currently have a nht 12 inch sub in my living room which is an open floor plan into my dinning room and kitchen... I had my sub bottom out on a movie recently and it was quite annoying when ur watching a movie with friends and u have to turn down the sub cause it can't handle the track... It also seems that it is not powerful enough for this large room...

nht sounds nice and i got a good deal but i'm thinking of upgrading to the HSU VTF-3 HO to get a real sub especially for home theater which is what i watch most of the time....

how much of an upgrade is it over the nht 12 both home theater wise and musically... after reading a recent post about how good this sub is it got me excited especially when i saw how reasonable priced it was... 

i have learned alot about REW so i'm ready to eq this sub if i get it...


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

Big open floor plans are a problem. Best solution would be multiple drivers. Two of the HSU VTF-3's or maybe a dual driver SVS PB12-Plus/2. Sonnie seems to feel that he even needs two of them. http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/5386-post1.html


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

What Bob said – a single 12” in driver will have a hard time with a large open floor plan like that (voice of experience here). You could add a second NHT, or two of another brand, or a dual-driver sub. If you don’t like the visual prospect of two subs, or a single huge one, try something like the SVS PB12-NSD. It has a built-in limiter to prevent bottoming out. I most cases, you won’t even notice that it’s working.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2007)

I figured the sub was bottoming out from it not being able to go deep enough not because of the size of the room???

Isn't 1 HSU VTF-3 HO a big upgrade over the nht 12??? 
I figured the HSU since it has a 500 watt amp it would be better then two nht 12 and the maybe i could add another nht or mbm12 later...


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I would say the HSU would be a definite upgrade and you would probably be very satisfied with it. Obviously being a SVS owner, I'm a little bias to SVS subs, not that HSU subs are not good subs, I'm sure they are very good, although I've never heard them. 

You can compare the PB12-NSD/2 price wise to the HSU VTF-3 HO... both at $899. The NSB/2 has a pair of 12" drivers and a 600 watt BASH amp, which may be a little better for your large room. The NSD is slightly bigger and weighs about 30lbs more... a little bit beefier.


----------

